# How to use your reach in Muay Thai



## Muay Thai Hackney (Oct 5, 2010)

I am pretty longed limbed, and although in theory it seems like a natural advantage, I don't think I fully understand the notion of using my reach in Muay Thai. 

I understand that using long jabs and front teeps are nice, but I want to be able to bully other fighters with my reach and not let them get a hit in as one of my sparring partners seems just VROOM at my with a lot of 1-2s until he clinches and I throw him around like a rag doll.

Anyways, simple advice on the nuances of using ones reach would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Oct 8, 2010)

i understand completely what u mean and i have always struggled with this too the past for months or so ive aquired some tactics that are working for me front teep(front kicks right?) are a must! they keep your opponent away from your inside and us tall people cant let that happen but when it does clinch them tight and use straight knees!throw them off balance and hit em in the head and ALWAYS move around get a few hits and move hit n move short people move in on you and tall people circle you! this is my understanding


----------



## maft (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey,

Well what can I say, I am also long arm and long leg man. As I see it, or better use it, lots of jabs and front kicks to keep the distance all time. Also try to attack more that defend.
I usually trow jab,cross the follow up with low or high kick.
I am trying to stop my partner coming in with front kicks.

But the best advice I have is - work on your foot work, which means lot of moving in all directions so you are not there on one place waiting. Like that you will make yourself harder to catch and to it will be harder for your partner to get into your clinch. Dominate the game.

Cheers

maft


----------



## Muay Thai Hackney (Nov 1, 2010)

That's brilliant advice guys thanks. Footwork is a LOT more important than I thought, and I think I am slowly but surely improving in that aspect. I'm starting to understand how effective it is to circle away from the powerside and just move around. Still havn't joined a gym so am just shadow boxing - for now. But next month...GYM TIME! My stamina is actually good these days as i've been running a bit as well as sprints, which I never did much when I was a lil younger. 

Ok, so from what you guys said, always be the aggressor and never get too defensive? I do figure that elbows and knees would come in very handy for a taller person if shorter heads get up close, right?


----------

